# Gios Torino WILD Cyclart Custom



## JOEL (Dec 12, 2012)

This bike has been in my collection for several years. The Gios frame was custom painted by Cyclart. I believe the finish is three tone powdercoat in Gios blue, purple, and green. Components are Dura Ace, Selle Anatomica leather saddle. Modolo brake levers. 59cm center to center. 

$1200


----------



## JOEL (Dec 12, 2012)

Here are some more pix.


----------



## cadillacbike (Dec 29, 2012)

*Colors*

I love those colors on that.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 30, 2012)

It stands out in any grouping of bikes. Some like it, some hate it, but it gets a lot of attention.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the ghost rider.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 7, 2013)

Deliver to Copake/ML/AA. Any interest?


----------



## JOEL (Apr 10, 2014)

BUMP. ML/AA/Trex Delivery!


----------

